# How do I make my Hopper recognize my USB Wifi Adapter???



## LazhilUT (Mar 24, 2012)

How do I make my Hopper recognize my USB adapter???
I go to broadband connection and the only selectable option is MoCa which is not what I have. 
It won't let me choose Wireless...how does this receiver recognize my USB wifi adapter?


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

Kind of a long shot but what kind of adapter are you using? Was it sent to you by Dish or left by an installer? Not all are compatible, usually if that is the case it will give a popup when you plug it in.


----------



## LazhilUT (Mar 24, 2012)

I bought a generic one...150mbps...the tech told me I could buy any adapter.


----------



## LazhilUT (Mar 24, 2012)

And when I plug it in I don't get any messages, not even it saying it's not compatible. It's like nothin is plugged in.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

That's your problem. It will only work with the Dish supported adapter, a Netgear something. You can get it from Dish's website.


----------



## LazhilUT (Mar 24, 2012)

Are you serious? The tech told me that any wireless adapter would work...


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

The tech should have left you an adapter as part of the free installation. Connectivity pays dividends for installers, it was in his/her best interest to do so. Call Dish Network and see if they will send you one, might even be free. You're looking for the Netgear WNDA3100V2.


----------



## LazhilUT (Mar 24, 2012)

The @Dish_Answers twitter team told me my tech was wrong so they are sending me the USB Adapter for free. 
Dish rocks and the Hopper and Joey do too!


----------

